# My Personal Ratings Rubric



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm only 6 months into this Uber ordeal, and I also know Team Travis could give a flying rat about what pax ratings are (but God forbid we 4.6, or else, banhammer!).

Still, I think rating the pax is a benefit to fellow drivers (except the noobs - they'll accept Hitler if it means keeping their acceptance rate at 100%).

This is my rubric for pax ratings. Feel free to add your own!


4 - your "base rating;" you can go up or down from here based on a few things below
5 - you gave a tip, no matter how large (because you cared enough)
5 - you were the antithesis of an asshat; you didn't tip, but the convo was enjoyable, you didn't slam my door, and knew where you were going
4 - you didn't tip and were being totally antisocial (not just quiet, I mean, didn't greet, didn't even return an answer to me asking how you are doing, immediately put ear buds in... - basically, you took the "Private Driver" thing too literally and even imagined a glass partition between us)
3 - on top of not tipping, you helped yourself to my cold water and candy and didn't even say thanks
3 - you slammed my doors
2 - on top of helping yourself to my water and candy, you left the container or wrapper, respectively, behind
2 - you lied about tipping in one form or another ("I got you!", "I'll take care of you!," once had a guy say, "I got you at 30%!" when exiting - I guess he thought I was stupid enough to think I was Lyft now?)
2 - you left garbage behind (non-messy kind)
1 - you were an asshat in general
1 - you left (potentially) messy/sticky/smelly garbage behind
1 - you puked
1 - you complained about the route even though I asked you if you wanted me to go your way or Waze's
1 - you were abusive our loud towards your companion and you requested the ride
1 - you smelled bad


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I'm only 6 months into this Uber ordeal, and I also know Team Travis could give a flying rat about what pax ratings are (but God forbid we 4.6, or else, banhammer!).
> 
> Still, I think rating the pax is a benefit to fellow drivers (except the noobs - they'll accept Hitler if it means keeping their acceptance rate at 100%).
> 
> ...


Think you covered it all.


----------

